# Completed the rebranding of the biz and redesign of the website.



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey all,

Several weeks backs, I posted asking for recommendations on a wordpress designer for my site. At that time, I was using a ProPhoto Blogs themed WordPress site for my blog, and a separate Smugmug site for my main site. With help from a local designer friend, I've completed the redesign of the site.

I converted my former site into a password-gated proofing and print purchase site accessible only to my clients. I proof in person using my iPad whenever possible, but this site is where the images live so clients and their friends and family can buy whatever they want. This site can be reached either by the client link on the main page or by visiting clients.captured-photos.com directly.

My main site (listed in my sig) has been drastically toned down, per suggestions from many of you. I think it flows much better now. I'm trying to be much more targeted to my market, which is primarily the "middle of the road" brides who appreciate the difference between "pretty good" and "really great" wedding photography, but aren't willing or able to spend $5000-$8000+ on their wedding shooter.

Now that the site is 95% done, I'd really appreciate some feedback from those who are making consistent money from their photography. If you're an enthusiast, by all means please feel free to comment as well, but the main purpose of this thread is getting opinions from other pros / semi-pros.

Thanks for your time in replying!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 25, 2012)

Im using an old IE browser ( @ work ) but your drop downs on the top dont overlay your slide show. Clicking on it also opened a new window which I didnt like. 

Depending on what % your events / weddings bookings are I might put more wedding party shots in your slide show. Engagement shots are nice, but if you say wedding I think tux and dress. 

Didnt necesarily like the So lets talk prices line, but cant think of anything better. 

Just my thoughts, use at your own risk.


----------



## Tee (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been following the changes to your site.  I think changing the background color was a smart move.  While I'm not in the biz, I do browse a lot of blogs and websites so take my thoughts with a couple tablespoons of salt.  On the home page, I think you should drop the second paragraph about who you are and incorporate that into your "about" page.  Move the picture links to just under the first paragraph and under those place the areas your serving.  I looked at your site on my 20 inch desktop and my 15 inch laptop and feel there is too much scrolling to be done.  Everything below your first paragraph can already be found in your tabs at the top.  Just my $.02 but I feel the main page should be as minimal as possible.  Hit 'em the face with a solid slideshow, a quick blurb about your services and draw them into your site for more.


----------

